# Portable backdrop



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey guys! I just wanted to share the details of a portable backstop that can catch projectiles that I just made. I made it today and tested it, and it caught every single shot and there is no visible damage to it after about a hundred shots (7/16, using my SERE and my Toucan). The backstop mesures 30 inches by 30 inches, and can be suspended anywhere. It is made 100% of polyester, that is normally used to make aerial silks for circuses (that's where I got mine, I asked people to give me one that wasn't in use anymore).





































And this is the basic cut for the fabric. The greyed out parts need to be cut off, and the red dotted lines are supposed to be sewn together. I know this is no proper technical drawing, but I really hope that it's clear enough for everyone to understand. Also hope it's useful to some people! The good thing about it, is that it's really easy to fold or roll it and put it in a backpack. The only thing you need to put it up is some piece of rope. For mine, I used a piece of paracord. I first made a knot around the middle top loop on the fabric, so it stays centered, and then I made a knot around the two other loops. I made sure that the paracord was loose between the loops, so that when I tense the paracord up, it stretches the fabric. Also, the fabric is stretchy in width, but not in length. It means that horizontally it will stretch (and follow the paracord), but vertically it is much less elastic. Here's the SVG file for the fabric cut:

http://wandererstraining.com/stuff/Catchbox/Fabric.svg

This is not meant to replace most catch boxes, but it is a useful project for people that are more mobile. Per example, I will very likely take this with me on me bicycle to go shoot outside during the summer. (In Vancouver, it is illegal to discharge firearms, and this include slingshots. It is quiet enough to do it inside my apartment so long as nobody complains, but to do it outside, I'll have to ride pretty far out of the city. Also, please note that I usually shoot in a much bigger piece of fabric that covers a larger area, and that I keep my blind down when I shoot. But I feel safe with that piece I just made, and I tested it in front of a wall first.)

Edit: could a moderator please change the topic title to "Portable backstop", instead of "Portable backdrop"? I just noticed I made the mistake, but can't change it. Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool idea.

is that a glass door behind the backdrop?


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! I got the idea from Dankung's portable catch box, and from an other project I had seen somewhere on the Internet. And it's a window. It's why I mentioned that normally the frame of my backstop is covered by a huge piece of fabric, and that I shoot with my blinds down (they are really thick and cover the entire window). Much safer that way. I wish there was no window at all behind, but I can't do much about that.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's a very cool catch box frame i was going to say you are either very confident of your shooting skills or a miss fire away from having to call a window glazier to your house until i read your post :king: again very neat and portable frame


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks!  The frame was fairly simple to make, I used a board that I cut in half on the long side and dowels, both thick and smaller ones to keep the axis in place. As for the window... It would be a nightmare if I broke it, I live on the 6th floor and pieces of glass would fall down in the street. I really, really don't want that to happen. Blind was up and window open because I was cooking.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

jonathanfv said:


> Thanks!  The frame was fairly simple to make, I used a board that I cut in half on the long side and dowels, both thick and smaller ones to keep the axis in place. As for the window... It would be a nightmare if I broke it, I live on the 6th floor and pieces of glass would fall down in the street. I really, really don't want that to happen. Blind was up and window open because I was cooking.


i know with the blinds and the curtain you have very little to no chance of hitting the window your still braver than me because if i didn't have bad luck i wouldn't have any luck at all :rolling:


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

what about putting the backdrop where you were standing, and you go stand where the backdrop was? seems nuts I know, I think its called the ole switcharoo.... also prevents glass hell-rain........ sorry man, I've seen ammo go through wood. steel cans, tin cans, fruit, car doors. animals, even my backdrop...... I suppose your blinds might stop most of your shots, but It will not stop all of them. cool idea though,


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

I agree, in the past I've gone through 4 layers of towel. Sadly, on the other side of the room, there's pretty much as much glass, and it's even more difficult to protect it. Basically, my girlfriend's apartment is one long rectangle, with huge windows on one side (both covered by thick woven vinyl blinds), bathroom doors made of glass and shower that's basically a huge square with clear glass walls, and the opposite wall is where the main door is, and it is also surrounded by windows with no protection. Nice apartment, but not very convenient for people who'd need more space. At least, the blinds are my last resort protection, I've never yet shot them unintentionally, but I've tested shooting them to make sure, at first with 1/4 steel, then with 3/8, then with 7/16 steel, and also with .43 lead. Of course, I put a 3/4 plywood board in front of the window just in case. But nothing went through. It would go through over time, that's for sure. But since besides the tests I don't shoot at them, they should be fine to save me if needed. And I'm sure that even with a ricochet, even if a projectile was to get behind the blinds, it wouldn't be a direct hit. I also check the fabric I put on my frame every time I use it, as my girlfriend doesn't want me to leave it there, and the fabric is always double fold too (I got about 50 feet of it). Also, whenever I shoot something to see if it's going to damage it or go through it, I always do it with the brick wall in the back. I wish I could practice like that for target, but the apartment is literally 4.50m wide only. But 11.50m long.

Hope this clears up a bit the safety concerns. I do take it seriously, and I'm trying to do the best I can with my location. Not easy in Vancouver! I wish my girlfriend would let me install a second curtain before the blinds, like on an archery range!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sounds like a really nice apartment,you seem like a real intelligent guy i'm sure you got it covered,what king of shooter do you use


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks bigron. I'm currently using the SERE from Bill Hays (girlfriend's birthday gift!  ), and a Toucan from Dankung. I've also had a Scout from Flippinout, and I have a few frames that I made, one that uses Theraband black for big rocks, and the others use chained office bands. I'm also waiting to get a Chopshot from Cracked Pepper. Really looking forward for that one, as I really like shooting single tubes. But I must say that flats feel really nice on Bill's slingshot. Just too cumbersome to cut, compared to tubes.

What about you?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Ha that's really cool. You know my sister actually does silks . Great design man!


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! For me, it's my girlfriend who does silks.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

My sarcasm was unwarranted, obviously. good call man.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

No worries, it's normal to want to say something if you think something is unsafe. I probably would have said something too.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Meh, I'm probably just jealous that you have a girlfriend who not only buys you weapons, but let's you shoot then indoors.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol. It wasn't easy to convince her! And I can't shoot when she's around, it has to be when she's not there, cause she finds it scary. Same when I was shooting my pellet gun inside (steel trap and plywood board right behind it!).


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a picture of my current shooting setup! That's how I practice now. Before, there was just the fabric in the back (doubled over), and it was loose. Now my catch bag gets everything, and it works really well. I folded it to put it in my backpack yesterday, and it took less space than a t-shirt!  Really looking forward to receive my bicyle so that I can go out further.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice backstop! But even sweeter digs!!! Nice pad my man. You seem to be killing it. Thanks for sharing your idea.


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

jonathanfv said:


> Thanks bigron. I'm currently using the SERE from Bill Hays (girlfriend's birthday gift!  ), and a Toucan from Dankung. I've also had a Scout from Flippinout, and I have a few frames that I made, one that uses Theraband black for big rocks, and the others use chained office bands. I'm also waiting to get a Chopshot from Cracked Pepper. Really looking forward for that one, as I really like shooting single tubes. But I must say that flats feel really nice on Bill's slingshot. Just too cumbersome to cut, compared to tubes.
> 
> What about you?


i have to many to post but i actually haven't shot in a while due to recovering from a shoulder surgery,i take a few shots here and there but not very much at all sadly,because there is not much i enjoy more


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Now that is sheer Genius!!!


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Wondful :violin:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Now that is sheer Genius!!!


Dont worry, I got it. LOL 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

As i am locked down cause of COVID 19,

i have time to spare and made one of these backstop

And i must say it is the best one i ever had.

It catch all my ammos, 16 mm glass marbles, 11 mm steel, 11 mm lead, with 100% success.

Old thread, but i am glad to undertake it thanks to google search


----------



## jonathanfv (Aug 29, 2012)

Joseph, it's a real pleasure to read that you have made your own and that it works well. Thanks a lot for letting us know, and who knows, perhaps the thread bump will remind more people of the idea!

Stay safe and keep busy!


----------

